# Interview for Permanent Reserve Police Position



## Micky (Jan 7, 2003)

Recently, I got a Human Resource Card asking me to come in for an interview for a Permanent Reserve Police Officer position and wanted to get some input on what to expect particularly some of the scenario-based/ethical questions I will be asked. If you could give some examples with possible answers that would be great. Also, if you could give me some tips on where to go to find answers and what else I might do to impress the panel or prepare for the interview, that would be appreciated. Thanks for your information. This is my first real police interview.


----------



## DUKE1005 (Feb 25, 2003)

Quoted from MPD71-

"What is one of your best strengths? 
What is one of your weaknesses? 
Why should we select you over other candidates? 
What does community policing mean to you? 
What kind of a police officer do you think we want in our community? 
What do you think one of your work days would be like? 
What would your enemy say about you? 
What would your friends say about you?"


Just about all the questions above were asked at my first municipal interview as well! The answers are all subjective. The scenario questions asked were ones like...What would you do if you responded to a bar fight and you were alone with one of the individuals involved and they came after you with a bottle? A second question they asked me was...You respond to a B&E. After clearing the building with another officer, you are just about to resecure the building when you catch your partner stealing something from that store. What do you do?

With both of these questions and probably any other question they throw at you, go by the book. Even though I unfortunately did not get the job that I interviewed for, most likely due to lack of experience on the job, I answered the questions in this manner. They will also be looking to see how assertive and quickly you answer. Basically, they don't want to see indecisiveness on your part. Stick to you guns too because they will try to make you second guess yourself...DON'T!!! Good luck to you!


----------



## Micky (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks Duke,

I will heed your advice and try to write out some of my answers beforehand to clarify my thoughts.


----------

